# Broken Dew Claw



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella has broken her dew claw, it's half hanging off, it's not at the base It's about half way down. The base looks fine and intact. There's a tiny bit of blood at the break point but that's it. She's reluctant to let me look at it properly but it doesn't seem to be bothering her too much as she's asleep at the moment. Shall I try to snip off the broken bit or leave it for her to nibble off herself ? Or does she need a Vet ?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lisa T said:


> Bella has broken her dew claw, it's half hanging off, it's not at the base It's about half way down. The base looks fine and intact. There's a tiny bit of blood at the break point but that's it. She's reluctant to let me look at it properly but it doesn't seem to be bothering her too much as she's asleep at the moment. Shall I try to snip off the broken bit or leave it for her to nibble off herself ? Or does she need a Vet ?


oh, I don't know... I have no experience with this at all. I think I would be afraid it may bleed a lot if I were to snip it off myself.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Cut it off at the break and use either a clotting powder (if you have some) or a little bit of flour to stop the bleeding. From the way you're describing it, vet care isn't likely needed. It may hurt for a day or two but shouldn't cause any major issue.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a puppy mill mama who did this. I called the vet who came and bandaged it up. (we were at a dog camp--so the vet assistant came) By the next morning she had the bandage off, and the nail off! I never heard a thing! Healed up fine.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I was wondering how everything worked out with the broken dew claw ? did you snip it off ?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

This happened to Lilo a while back when her dew claw got caught into a blanket. She didn't let us touch it so we couldn't clip it and it ended up falling off by itself. It was the entire claw in her case. Thankfully it didn't get infected and grew back without problems.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu snagged her dew claw also. It bled at the base a tiny bit and was loose and eventually fell off, but also thankfully never got infected. She favored it a couple of days, but I just didn't feel it reached a point to go to vet. It also eventually grew back. Fine now.


----------

